#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  RB 750 + 2 LINKS + Redundância

## daltro

Galera,

Tenho dois links de internet da VIVO e NET.
Nunca fiz está configuração mas agora estou precisando e não estou entendendo.
Preciso configurar para que quando um caia o outro assuma, sendo que utilizo as portas 1 e 2 para dados e porta 3 para rede LAN.
Poderiam me enviar documentos com detalhes ou tutorial explicativo? Webfig 5.25 > 6.

As duas estão com o endereço no modem 192.168.25.* e a LAN 192.168.88.*

----------


## ocarlossouza

Boa tarde
Faz uma pesquisa sobre netwatch vai te ajudar a resolver teu problema.
É interessante também buscar conhecimento sobre Rotas é Métricas, para o NetWatch vai ser preciso também entender um pouco de script para montar suas condições. Tudo isso vc encontrar aqui no Fórum.

----------


## daltro

Obrigado, vou pesquisar sobre.

----------

